# DIY Gravity bong and Bread Bag bong



## gottagrow_420

OK there are many ways to do this but what follows is the way I have found is easy, fast and gets me more stoned than any other smoking device (I have a favorite glass bong that doesent do as good as any well made Gravity Bong)

First take a empty 2 liter bottle or any other type feel free to experiment, your gonna need a top for your GB so decide what you want to use. A glass stem, socket from a tool set(new is prefered), my favorite is the true "bolw peice" on a metal bowl that screws together just unscrew the bowl. Now that you have chosen what to use for your top, heat up the bottle top from what ever bottle you have chosen with a lighter use a knife to make a hole slightly smaller than of chosen bowl in the middle of the top, while its still hot push your bowl into the hole there in the middle of the top trying to make an airtight seal for smoking(the metal bowl peice can even twisted when inserted to make threads on the top so you can remove it and use top again)

Step two is much simpler choice of setup and design which doesent take as much work

A TRUE GRAVITY BONG- Simply cut the bottom inch or so off your bottle or make a few large holes in it then fill a bucket or pitcher with water, drop in the bottle, pack your top, put it on and pull the bottle up as you do this water comes out the bottom where you cut holes and the bottle fills with smoke. Remove the bottle top and you can either push the bottle down in the water and inhale, lift it outof the water and inhale, or keep a half inch or so in the water and inhale to achieve a bubbler effect.(ice can also be put in water for smoother hit)

A BREAD BAG BONG- Your bottom MUST be cut off the bottle for this to work. It helps on bag life and makes the device more sturdy if you run the lighter around the bottom edge of the bottle when you cut it (not much just enough to make the freshly cut edge crul just a little) this step really helps and can be used on the true GB above. Now Take your bottle and an empty bread bad and start to put the bottle in the bag starting with the bottom once two inches or your bottle is in the bag stop and tape the bag to the bottle by 6 or so wraps of electrical tape around the bottle right at the seam of the bottle and tape. Once you got this, s_u_c_k(sorry mods not in bad context) the bag into the bottle from the top pack your top you made up screw it on and pull the bag out as your lighting the weed in the top you made the bottle will fill with smoke unscrew the top inhale.  (when pulling bag reach into the bottle and grab the center of the bag to ensure it does not twist and tend to snag on the bottle when you inhale.)

Hope this makes for some good times most I have shown say they have never seen one so I decided to post on here. The largest I have made was a diamond spring 5 gallon water jug put into a bathtub at a friends party with a huge bowl peice we called it the party bong but was shortlived because it took 5 or more people to clear just one pull up. In one pull you could easily burn 2 grams of bud and get 5 or so people high.


----------

